# Sending gifts to Pakistan



## AZAM85 (Dec 20, 2011)

I want to send a gift to my mom in Pakistan on her Birthday. Whats the Cheapest and best option of doing so?

Also can someone tell me any service which sends cakes,flowers etc to Karachi, Pakistan.

Thanks


----------

